# Stretch and sweep



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

My little Miss has obviously got herself nice and comfy and has no plans to make an arrival as yet, as was due on 16th June and not so much as a twinge for days now!!

My MW is due to come to my house to do a stretch and sweep on Wednesday (a week over due). She hasn't told me anything about this, what is it and what happens??
Will baby be at risk at all? Will it work and what happens if it doesn't?

I am trying to be quite active but bump has dropped but seems to have got bigger over the past few weeks making it hard, went for a 6 mile walk yesterday and a little wander today and have been sitting on an exercise ball, take it no other tricks exist to get things started??

Many thanks for all the work you do on here it is truley appreciated.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

all it involves is an internal examination where the midwife tries to stimulate labour by sweeping her fingers in between the cervix and the bag of membranes. The cervix does have to be slightly open to be able to do this, and it can be a bit uncomfortable. It can stimulate the hormones needed for labour, so after you've had it, keep mobile and get the head right down onto your cervix. You might experience a little bit of bleeding afterwards so don't be alarmed if you see any.
The only other things you can try that occasionally work are hot curries, fresh pineapple and having sex!!!

All the best, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you so much, you have put me at ease a little....am so nervous as I find smear tests so unbearably painful, so hope its not too bad!!

I have tried every old wives tale in the book, but she is clearly very comfy and relaxed where she is!!

Thanks so much, just hope it starts things off!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh I am gutted the MW was unable to do the sweep. She added that the cervix was soft effacing and that my uterus was posterior just tipped closed.

I was given a choice of a repeat sweep on Saturday (41+3) or to be booked in for an induction at sompeopint next week. I chose to have it repeated on Saturday as apparently small chance of distressing baby with being induced and really don't want that. 

Do you think things will have changed by Saturday and it will be abe to be done?? I feel so bad for being disappointed that it didn't happen today but really had got my hopes up that I was going to meet Miss very soon now all upset....I should just be grateful I have her!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you never know, you may have a few tightenings over the next few days that could change things a bit. Keep on mobilising, and that will help.
Thinking of you on Saturday!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

